# Working in an outline?



## daretodream (11 January 2009)

I know people use the term "outline" or "on the bit" to describe a horse being rounded and i know people say a horse is always in some sort of outline and that this comes about by a horse having the bulk of its weight in its hind but...

can someone please explain to me in the most simplistic terms  from the very very start how to get my horse  to transfer its weight to its hind and how to get him working in a nice outline without the use of a training aid?

thanks in advance


----------



## michaelj (11 January 2009)

Push forward with your legs and your horse SHOULD drop into an outline when it starts to work from behind...

Also, Can you re-size your signature a little, it's mahoosive 
	
	
		
		
	


	




x


----------



## dopeesophee (11 January 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
  Push forward with your legs and your horse SHOULD drop into an outline when it starts to work from behind...

[/ QUOTE ] 

since when has it been that easy


----------



## only_me (11 January 2009)

Well, the most important thing i have been taught is that the horse must be working forwards first before coming into an outline 
	
	
		
		
	


	





to achieve the correct outling you will have to push your horse into the contact ie. your horse will want to go forward but you are controlling the amount he can using your seat and hands. 

um its very hard to explain without showing it on the horse 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 lol

you should arrange a lesson with alan dewhurst, he is very good at explaining it simplistically - even i can understand


----------



## kerilli (11 January 2009)

first, horse's teeth, saddle and back must all be totally comfy for him. then you need to have the right contact with the horse's mouth, a firm but elastic contact which you ride tactfully forwards into, not pushing the horse out of its natural rhythm, using a little direct flexion to the sides to help at times. some horses find it very easy, some don't. 
it is very difficult to explain, the best thing would be to book a lesson on a schoolmaster so you get to feel what you are looking for, this would be absolutely invaluable.


----------



## michaelj (11 January 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
 [ QUOTE ]
  Push forward with your legs and your horse SHOULD drop into an outline when it starts to work from behind...

[/ QUOTE ] 

since when has it been that easy 

[/ QUOTE ]

Yehh, if your horse is going forward it should theoretically naturally drop.


----------



## dopeesophee (12 January 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
 Push forward with your legs and your horse SHOULD drop into an outline when it starts to work from behind...

since when has it been that easy 

Yehh, if your horse is going forward it should theoretically naturally drop.  

[/ QUOTE ] 


doesnt work in the case of wilma

i gt taught by a psg rider, and it didnt work pushing her forwards lol.... id have a constant elastic contact, and wed go round in like extended trot... and she still wouldnt drop

but my new instructor... makes me get her to flex on both sides in walk, accept both sides of the bridle (i hold my inside hand higher, and keep my elbows bent and soft) then we move onto trot, she works naturally from behind, so i just push it through a bit more... we then do the same in trot as i do in walk (lots of shoulder fore, leg yield, shoulder in, serpentines etc but only once she has got the simpler movements... circles and stuff) we then get her to accept each side of the bridle in canter, on a circle, then move onto shoulder fore in canter, getting her to flex completely through her body and ribs, neck etc... 

it seems to work, it stops her shaking her head after a while, and gradually she drops her head... 

however she is used to going round with it in the air all the time.. typical tbxarab type neck lol

xxx


----------



## daretodream (12 January 2009)

Thanks for the help everyone, il try to get him working from behind with your tips and advice and hopefully if it works il be posting pics in a good few months down the line showing you him working in an outline lol


----------

